# Sunglasses



## AWP (May 25, 2008)

I'm looking for some sunglasses for the Box. I like the Revision Sawflys but I can't find out anything about their optical inserts (I'm blind as a bat and need them). Impact resistance is a huge plus.

Does anyone have experience with the Revision optical inserts? Any recommendations for sunglasses that can carry a prescription? I'm also looking at the Oakley Half-Jackets, but don't know anything about them.

So, any thoughts on sunglasses for us semi-blind people in a war zone?


----------



## Crusader74 (May 25, 2008)

I'd say Oakleys..I'm in the process of getting a pair..cheap enough to..

Cheak out www.usstandardissue.com for the oakleys

But you knew that already,:doh::doh:


----------



## Pete S (May 25, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> Any recommendations for sunglasses that can carry a prescription? I'm also looking at the Oakley Half-Jackets, but don't know anything about them.
> 
> So, any thoughts on sunglasses for us semi-blind people in a war zone?




Oakley and ESS make ballistic glasses that can carry a prescription.  I only have experience with the M-Frame style, and am not sure if the Half Jackets can do the same. The half jackets do look more badass though.


----------



## Chopstick (May 25, 2008)

** Hijack **
You know Free..now I have that ZZ Top song stuck in my head...
"now go get yourself some cheap sunglasses..awww yeah!":doh:


----------



## RustyShackleford (May 25, 2008)

Freefalling said:


> I'm looking for some sunglasses for the Box. I like the Revision Sawflys but I can't find out anything about their optical inserts (I'm blind as a bat and need them). Impact resistance is a huge plus.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with the Revision optical inserts? Any recommendations for sunglasses that can carry a prescription? I'm also looking at the Oakley Half-Jackets, but don't know anything about them.
> 
> So, any thoughts on sunglasses for us semi-blind people in a war zone?



I'll let you know about revisions inserts in a few weeks as I just ordered a pair.  I usually wear Oakley fives (Rx).


----------



## AWP (May 25, 2008)

RustyShackleford said:


> I'll let you know about revisions inserts in a few weeks as I just ordered a pair.  I usually wear Oakley fives (Rx).




Thank you. I may bounce some questions off of you in a a bit then.


----------



## Pete031 (May 25, 2008)

M frames.... Can't go wrong. Half jackets (I find) don't really do too well with the sand. As they don't cover as much as the M-Frame.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 25, 2008)

Here are the Pair I've ordered..


----------



## DA SWO (May 25, 2008)

Just finished 7 months using the ESS ICE glasses, wouldn't recomend Oakleys unless they are free.  You will get scrathes on the lenses from the sand/rotar wash etc.


----------



## holdcenter (May 25, 2008)

with usstandardissue.com they are basically free.


----------



## Crusader74 (May 25, 2008)

holdcenter said:


> with usstandardissue.com they are basically free.




Yup!! I'm payin $35 for mine^^^^;);)


----------



## car (May 26, 2008)

Pete S said:


> Oakley and ESS make ballistic glasses that can carry a prescription.  I only have experience with the M-Frame style, and am not sure if the Half Jackets can do the same. The half jackets do look more badass though.



And Oakley and ESS now have NSNs for some models, so you can get them through the supply system, if your unit will pay.

And, yes, the half jackets are great. I have them in both gray and amber lenses.


----------



## 11B-B4 (Nov 30, 2008)

usstandard issue 5's


----------



## Ajax (Dec 1, 2008)

I've been using half jackets for a couple of years.  Mostly because they are light weight and the lenses are compact and easy to replace.  The only thing I don't like about them is the thickness of the arm.  It breaks the seal and can give me a headache after extended wear when worn under my ear pro.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a preference for Oakley's but I have quite the assortment of ballistic glasses.  From the weird ass issue stuff we've gotten over the years (great back up) to my Oakley Minutes, Half Jackets and I had some M-Frames but they walked on an Op...   It's alright, I know who took 'em and I "borrowed" his knife until he returns them.  I wear the Minutes most of the time and my Half Jackets are in a barrack box some where.

I don't have the lens inserts but I know guys that have them and they like them.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 1, 2008)

Ajax said:


> I've been using half jackets for a couple of years. Mostly because they are light weight and the lenses are compact and easy to replace. The only thing I don't like about them is the thickness of the arm. It breaks the seal and can give me a headache after extended wear when worn under my ear pro.


 
x2....


----------



## shortbrownguy (Dec 1, 2008)

Ajax said:


> I've been using half jackets for a couple of years.  Mostly because they are light weight and the lenses are compact and easy to replace.  The only thing I don't like about them is the thickness of the arm.  It breaks the seal and can give me a headache after extended wear when worn under my ear pro.



Check out Revision eyewear. The arms on some of the styles are flat, which makes them more "peltor friendly".


----------



## Viper1 (Dec 1, 2008)

ESS CDI are good, don't offer the M frame style protection though.  Easy to changes lenses

Also use Oakley M frame 2.0.  Awesome eyepro.  Don't want anything else.


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 1, 2008)

I bought some gloves from them and I thought that I would just try them out and if i liked them buy the other color ones.. I received an email like 2 days later that said they shipped out and will get to me in 6 days.. after three weeks I call and they said that the email is just an automatic thing because they will now be sent in 6 days.. so it took them over a month to get me the gloves and now the price has gone up...

if I wasn't paying so little for the stuff I'd be upset


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Dec 14, 2008)

1 Cav Div just gave me 2 sets of revision sawfly's.  I'm a fan.  I got the ones for big-headed mofos like me.  they make a "normal" size too.  the oakleys suck, in the same manner SOWT pointed out.  mine lasted 1 month at Udairi AAF before I chucked them for the wiley X's.  I think I'm gonna try the M-frames this time, and keep my sawfly's "in case shit" 'cuz they seem to work well thus far.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 15, 2008)

I like the standard issue Wiley Xs for the versitility... you can change lenses and modify the frames from traditional to wraparound... they fit well under an ACH, and best of all they're not Oakley so they're not constantly at the risk of getting stolen.  :uhh:


----------



## Florida173 (Dec 15, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> I like the standard issue Wiley Xs for the versitility... you can change lenses and modify the frames from traditional to wraparound... they fit well under an ACH, and best of all they're not Oakley so they're not constantly at the risk of getting stolen.  :uhh:



The Wiley Xs that we got for downrange were crap.. the plastic was too brittle for high impact work


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 16, 2008)

I never had any issues, but the highest impact stuff I do with them is wear them on jumps.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm looking at the Wiley 'Airborne' model. What is the best lens? They have Polaroid w/ green or brown the change w/ the light. Or are there better ones out there? I'll use them mostly for driving and an occasional target shoot.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 15, 2009)

Trip_Wire said:


> I'm looking at the Wiley 'Airborne' model. What is the best lens? They have Polaroid w/ green or brown the change w/ the light. Or are there better ones out there? I'll use them mostly for driving and an occasional target shoot.



I recently lost my Wiley's. :doh:

However, I did have UPS deliver a pair of Liquid "Manotee Boss's" today. 

I went for style and polorization this time. :cool:


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oakley Flak Jackets with Polarized Black Iridium lenses.  only 9% light allowance.  it's niiiiiiiiiiice. :)


----------



## 7point62 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've got a pair of Revision Sawfly ballistic with Rx insert, about $100. No complaints from the tropics. I like Oakleys but I have to feed my family.


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Sep 16, 2009)

hmmm Oakley glasses have a major problem.. they grow legs and walk away from you. It has happened several times to me. But I do like the M Frames and they did great over 4 deployments. They do scratch but tell me where I can get something that works as well and looks some what ok that doesnt scratch and doesnt cost me 100bucks. standard issuse from Oakley is the cheapest place to buy anything Oakley.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 16, 2009)

7point62 said:


> I've got a pair of Revision Sawfly ballistic with Rx insert, about $100. No complaints from the tropics. I like Oakleys but I have to feed my family.



Yeah! I can understand that after pricing some custom Oakley Flak Jackets with Polarized Black Iridium lenses. $283.00 +


----------



## AWP (Sep 16, 2009)

I finally found some for my semi-blind eyeballs, the SportRx Streak. On sale for just over $100, had them in the Box in 2 weeks, I can't really complain. They are a tad larger around the eyes than I thought they would be, but finding lenses for my prescription can be a challenge.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got a pair of OAKLEY Flack Jackets. I love them. I have Revision, but they don't fit well. The big Army gives the Revision glasses out. They have great ballistics test but they don't fit my fat head very well.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 16, 2009)

Why am I expecting "Sunglasses at Night" to start playing any minute?:doh::eek:


----------



## car (Sep 16, 2009)

So you can see........


----------

